# 2250



## t-time (Jan 31, 2009)

can the 2250 kill a rabbits


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

What is a 2250 ? Manufacturer? 
If it is a .22 cal air gun and if you place your shots well, the answer is yes. Years ago, I hunted with an over pumped Crosman .22 pistol and had no trouble taking rabbits. One shot kills. I kept the shots to under 25 yards. 
A related question is whether hunting with an air gun is legal where you live.
Pete


----------



## t-time (Jan 31, 2009)

its a crossman 2250


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

T-time: Just looked at that gun on the Pyramyd Air website. That one is at the low end of velocity for any kind of hunting. Honestly, though, when I was hunting with my Crosman .22 pistol, I had no idea what the velocity was. I just pumped it up way past Crosman's max and it barked. Knowing what similar pump up guns get nowadays, the Benjamin HB22 is a clone of my old Crosman (460 fps at seven pumps. I pumped the Crosman up 18 pumps), I suspect that i was getting between 600-700 fps. Blew the seals on it eventually. Still have it somewhere. Should get it fixed.
Pete


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not trying to rain on your parade, but crossmen are inaccuarte and tend to bust and jam. Then again that could just be my luck.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Hemi: Not to worry about jamming, the 2250 is a single shot.

Pete


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I use a Gamo Shadow 1000 with a 3-9 scope and easly take out rabbits with it. My longest recorded kill was 57 yds on a striper ground squirrel. Only down fall is its a single shot so fast follow up shots are non existant.


----------

